# Seiko SARB



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

Would like some opinions on the Seiko SARB series. Very interested in adding one to my collection but would like to know what SARB people own to help make my mind up (pictures if possible). No preference on dial colour or band type/colour.

To help kick it off, the SARB035 has caught my eye so far (pic from google):









Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Get one. Best watches to be had for the money, even more unbelievable if you can get one used.

I actually had the 035 sold it for some reason. I also had an 021. The SARB017 is the one watch I will never sell. Wore it to my wedding, my college graduation, job interviews, and will be wearing it happily for the rest of my life. The only reason I don't have another SARB right now is that I have a small collection and impose limits on myself (1 per brand, for example).


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I currently own two SARBs, and I wouldn't think of letting either of them go. I have the SARB033 and the SARB015 Alpinist. Below are some shots of them. I personally think that you can't go wrong with the SARB series.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Love mine (021). It's my only semi-dressy watch, but I works with jeans to a suit. Very accurate and quality and finish are top-notch. Here it is on a lizard and aftermarket bracelet. You can't go wrong at this price - go for it.

- Mike


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

DPflaumer said:


> Get one. Best watches to be had for the money, even more unbelievable if you can get one used.
> 
> I actually had the 035 sold it for some reason. I also had an 021. The SARB017 is the one watch I will never sell. Wore it to my wedding, my college graduation, job interviews, and will be wearing it happily for the rest of my life. The only reason I don't have another SARB right now is that I have a small collection and impose limits on myself (1 per brand, for example).
> 
> ...


1 watch per brand? I admire your discipline.


----------



## bubzter (Jan 3, 2011)

I, too, had the principle of 1-watch-a-brand. I was convinced that the Monster was the one for me. 

Till I saw the 065 in the flesh. It's so beautiful, that it took me only 3 seconds to decide to get it.

The SARB range are really beautiful and well finished. Definitely worth chucking the principle for.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Buy one. They're unbelievable.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I have not owned any SARB model yet, but all of the models I see in this forum are gorgeous!

Go for it, my friend. You can not go wrong with any Seiko.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## etoixpi (Nov 2, 2011)

Is it possible to replace the bezel on these watches?


----------



## Bonibagongh (Feb 14, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> Get one. *Best watches to be had for the money*, even more unbelievable if you can get one used.


Fully in accordance with you !!
Great finishes for case & bezel , bracelet , amazing dials , deep black , excellent keeping of time .
Buy one SARB : 17 , 21/23 , 33/35 , 65 etc ...the one you like .
You certainly can not go wrong !!!
I own the SARB 15 
Two pics for you and for the friends of this section.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

go for it ,,
you can't go wrong with sarb line up ,, 
here's mine which fit on lizard strap by hirsch & black croco,, (sarb029 , so classic )


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

on my wrist


----------



## bruin1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the SARB059. As others have stated, the SARB line is well made and classic Seiko. You can't go wrong with any of the models in this series.


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Ottovonn said:


> 1 watch per brand? I admire your discipline.


Just what I was thinking! ;-)


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike Rivera said:


> aftermarket bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 762190


That's a lovely Breitling-style bracelet. Where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

It's a Hadley-Roma Pilot Breitling Style Watch Band (Curved, 20mm). It was about $50 from global watchband.com. Very comfortable and nicely made for the price.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

markrlondon said:


> Just what I was thinking! ;-)


It is every bit as hard as it sounds. But once you open your mind a bit, there are a ton of great watches around the price of the SARB017 with bracelet (call it $700). I've got the Orient Star Seeker and Mido Multifort competing for the next slot in the box. And I got my Stowa for an absurd price. Patience pays off too.


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

I think I've made decision to go with the SARB033, basically a black dial version of the one I've posted above (pic from static.zoovy.com):









Classy enough for formal wear and still casual enough for everyday use. Plus, black dials look better on me than white or silver.

Would anyone happen to know of a dealer within Australia (Sydney preferable) that sells the SARB series. Haven't come across one yet. If not, anywhere good to buy it online?

Thanks


----------



## Aussiejohn (Jul 11, 2012)

Not available in Australia.
I have a SARB045 coming from Chino Watch in Japan to Melbourne this week coming.:-d
Link for the 33 below.
Good family owned business with a long history with Seiko. Communications with them were great and order processed very quickly. 
SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

gagnello said:


> Buy one. They're unbelievable.


+1


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Have own one Sarb and two spirits and they are very wellmade watches well above the normal Seikoline. Wonderfull finish and classy design, you will be pleased with one trust me!


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

Aussiejohn said:


> Not available in Australia.
> I have a SARB045 coming from Chino Watch in Japan to Melbourne this week coming.:-d
> Link for the 33 below.
> Good family owned business with a long history with Seiko. Communications with them were great and order processed very quickly.
> SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC


Thanks for the link, let me know how the final delivery goes and of course show us some pics. Was planning for this to be my birthday present to me in September so it will be a little while before I get my hands on one.


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike Rivera said:


> It's a Hadley-Roma Pilot Breitling Style Watch Band (Curved, 20mm). It was about $50 from global watchband.com. Very comfortable and nicely made for the price.


Thanks!


----------



## FTHurley (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had my SARB017 for a couple of weeks now, and I can honestly say it's great. If you like the green dial, I fully recommend it. I wore it for a week on the leather strap and now have had it on the bracelet for a week. Looks great on both.

I'm sure Rolex people can tell me all about why the Explorer and Explorer II are just hands-down better watches, but for literally a tenth of the money, I'm hard-pressed to find a reason I'd take my co-worker's Explorer II over my Alpinist. Just a great watch. Chino offers a deal where they send it on the strap but with a bracelet for US $658 delivered. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

FTHurley said:


> Chino offers a deal where they send it on the strap but with a bracelet for US $658 delivered. You will not be disappointed.


$678.00 Sold out.


----------



## FTHurley (Dec 12, 2011)

Unadan said:


> $678.00 Sold out.


Man, I must have gotten the last one!  Sorry!


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

FTHurley said:


> I've had my SARB017 for a couple of weeks now, and I can honestly say it's great. If you like the green dial, I fully recommend it. I wore it for a week on the leather strap and now have had it on the bracelet for a week. Looks great on both.
> 
> I'm sure Rolex people can tell me all about why the Explorer and Explorer II are just hands-down better watches, but for literally a tenth of the money, I'm hard-pressed to find a reason I'd take my co-worker's Explorer II over my Alpinist. Just a great watch. Chino offers a deal where they send it on the strap but with a bracelet for US $658 delivered. You will not be disappointed.


The SARB017 looks great but the green dial isn't what I'm looking for. Maybe when taste matures a bit but at the the moment I'm going for conventional black, grey, white or silver. Thanks anyway


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

reconsider the SARB035. can't believe I put this thing up for sale a while back!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is my green dial 017....


on rail by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I've already posted this photo a zillion times on the Seiko forum, so my apologies to everyone around here. I haven't had much time to update pics.









This is my SARB065. Über classy, IMO. But somewhat dressier than most SARB's already seen...


----------



## Bonibagongh (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you consider tha SARB 15 ?
It is no more in production , not so easy to find ( but you can find one of this in the trading section posted just one week ago) .
Black dial , great look , 38 mm without crown ( solid back case , no back view)
Some pics to remind the model.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

Bonibagongh said:


> Did you consider tha SARB 15 ?
> It is no more in production , not so easy to find ( but you can find one of this in the trading section posted just one week ago) .
> Black dial , great look , 38 mm without crown ( solid back case , no back view)
> Some pics to remind the model.
> ...


I'm guessing the bezel rotates from the inside?

I have seen most of the SARB series watches but the 015 doesn't appeal to me. Plus I'm looking for a new one, not a used one. Thanks anyway


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the SARB065 cocktail time and would have bought already, but really like some good lume on a watch and it has none. I look at my watch at least a dozen times a day in conditions where it can't be read without lume or backlight. Hence the regular watch swaps as I have many watches I love that have no lume.










I'll probably settle for a SARB035 as it has some lume. I used to strongly prefer black dial watches as they get less attention from other people but lately I've realized white dials catch my attention and give me more enjoyment more often. I no longer care about any one else's perception of my watches.

The SARB035 is sold out at c-watch so I will probably buy from Seiya if I can't find a used one.










I also much prefer a bracelet to a strap as I swap watches all the time and they are quicker, easier, safer and sometimes even more comfortable for me. Can always fit an after market bracelet I guess.

Should really save for a GS SBGA011 Snowflake I guess  No lume there either though 










I see a SARB035 in my future


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

The 065 is one of my favorite watches. I'll put the accuracy and movement discussions aside for now since it's already been discussed in great detail in other dedicated threads, but I can tell you the 6R15 is no loser. As for design, the clean, classic, "SEIKO" looks + modern day size (40mm) + just enough pizzazz (dial), is hard to come by.

A simple, yet classy, plus reliable automatic watch. What's not to love?


----------



## Bonibagongh (Feb 14, 2012)

pala10 said:


> I'm guessing the bezel rotates from the inside?
> 
> I have seen most of the SARB series watches but the 015 doesn't appeal to me. Plus I'm looking for a new one, not a used one. *Thanks anyway*


Not at all.
The inner bezel is a "solar compass" operated by the crown at 4 . It is possible to have a rough estimation of the North using a watch.
Taking the watch on your hands point the hour hand to the sun.
Now consider the hour you are doing this and divide by two ( consider the solar hour , not the dst ) the result is the North direction.
Example :
You are doing this operation at 17 dst , this mean 16 solar time
Divide by two you have 8.
At eight you have the North.
The inner bezel allow you to record the North direction.
Non very usefull function , indeed , but nice to see.


----------



## astral (Mar 28, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> The SARB017...
> 
> View attachment 762022
> View attachment 762023
> View attachment 762024


Are there any visible plastic parts underneath the crystal? Is the rotating chapter ring plastic, with imprinted graphics, or does it match the metal dial? Is the date wheel plastic as well? If its plastic, would this be the weak link, indicating a corner was cut? Does it make the watch look cheap? I know the watch is $500, but everyone seems to say the watch is of high quality.

Im thinking of flipping a few more watches to get this one. I love the brown leather strap you posted a while back. It had the thick and wide leather keeper, SS rivets with a raw cut edge.


----------



## stillwaters (Sep 27, 2012)

Why does the Sarb033 seem to be cheaper than the Sarb045? I kind of like the bluer version better, but its older, I think, and somehow more expensive. Thanks.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The Seiko 'Cocktail Time' is the one that stands out above all others to me.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

could be one of the most beautiful dials ever made by Seiko


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Any new SARBs worth mentioning or new opinions to add to the thread?


----------



## Arrow of Time (Jun 6, 2013)

ghorn11 said:


> Any new SARBs worth mentioning or new opinions to add to the thread?


Nothing new, but I love mine (first post ever).


----------



## djmac (May 12, 2013)

Got my SARB071 a while back, but loving it as much as when I first got it!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Arrow of Time said:


> Nothing new, but I love mine (first post ever).


I want that.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> could be one of the most beautiful dials ever made by Seiko


Thanks for posting those pictures. First time that I have the opportunity to see the details and how beautiful this watch is.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

SARB033. New for me, purchased in superb condition from original owner today. Fantastic watch.

Very versatile styling. My first auto with hack and handwind (very smooth). Bracelet and deployant are very nice.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------

